

OCaml on iOS 7 Released - a0
http://psellos.com/2014/08/2014.08.ocamlxarm-402.html

======
mercurial
I'm neither a Mac nor an iPhone person, but that's pretty cool. I'd like to
know what it means in practice, though. So, you can run Ocaml programs on iOS?
What about Apple's libraries? Are there any bindings available?

~~~
jallmann
Yes, there is FFI code to expose Cocoa components via OCaml. Support is
nowhere near complete for the entire iOS API, and it isn't factored into a
reusable library, but it seems most sample apps have a nice wrapper allowing
you to specify any additional component interfaces in OCaml itself without
dropping down to Obj-C. Works for a nice class of applications right now,
including those based on OpenGLES.

~~~
mercurial
Thanks. Sounds brilliant.

------
jordwalke
I've been waiting a long time for Jeffrey to get OCaml working on iOS7 - this
looks like excellent progress. Though this is just an early version,
programming in OCaml is so much better than programming in Objective-C so I
can't wait to see this project continue.

OCaml: The original Swift.

~~~
kvb
You might also take a look at F# running on Xamarin's stack, which is probably
a bit more mature.

------
pselbert
Surprising to see a svn repository listed. Is that common in the OCaml
community?

~~~
a0
No, it's not common. Most popular projects are normally hosted on GitHub and
managed with OPAM[1]. Also you can checkout some interesting projects here:
<[https://github.com/rizo/awesome-ocaml/>](https://github.com/rizo/awesome-
ocaml/>)

[1]: [http://opam.ocaml.org](http://opam.ocaml.org)

------
gleenn
This looks cool, are there any tutorials on how to build a project from the
ground up with it? I've hunted around the website without luck.

~~~
jallmann
There are a number of sample/demo apps here that can be used as a starting
point: [http://psellos.com/ocaml/](http://psellos.com/ocaml/) Each app has
instructions on how to build from source, etc.

